# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

*






Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## actioman (1 Jan 2015 às 01:40)

Por cá inicio o ano 2015 com 3,7ºC!

Bom Ano pessoal!!!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Em Faro ás 10h00 estavam 9,7 ºC e portanto está menos frio hoje e ao sol está-se bastante confortável !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

Dia quente com 19,1°C neste momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Máxima: 19,5ºC ; mínima: 1,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 4.5ºC
actual: 8.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jan 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
E Bom Ano Novo a todos!

Por aqui foi mais uma madrugada bem fria, com a mínima a descer aos -1,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes e aos 5ºC em Carvoeiro.
Pelas 08h15 ainda se registava uma bela camada de geada na zona de Silves e Lagoa, com os carros cobertos de gelo, bem como alguns campos branquinhos.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2015 às 11:00)

Pressão atmosférica superior a 1040mbar... no Algarve não é muito habitual ou então a estação do MikeCT não está bem regulada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Bom ano 2015 para todos os meteoloucos. 

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de geada em Santana da Serra, estas desta manhã por volta das 8.30h.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

Com 11,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2015 às 19:14)

Ontem, a estação de *Aljezur* registou uma amplitude térmica espectacular.

T.minima: *- 4,4ºC *
T.máxima: *19,7ºC*


----------



## actioman (3 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

Os extremos do dia que agora acabou:

Temp. Mín: 2,1°C às 05h06
Temp. Máx: 13,8°C às 14h42

Neste momento 4,3ºC na minha estação. Num outro sensor que hoje coloquei a 2m de altura registo agora -1ºC


----------



## actioman (3 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

A mínima da minha estação foi de 2,5°C às 06h45.

Neste momento registo 12,9ºC e dia de aspecto primaveril.

Como curiosidade o tal sensor que tenho instalado aqui perto mas a 2m do solo registou uma mínima de -3ºC pelas 06h02


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2015 às 13:59)

Já nos 18,1ºC , ai onde andas tu inverno


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

Boas,
Por aqui está um dia de primavera com uma temperatura de 17ºC e céu limpo


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


>



 tudo aquilo que está à sombra na encosta e no vale é geada? Boas fotos!


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> tudo aquilo que está à sombra na encosta e no vale é geada? Boas fotos!


É bem possível. Por aqui acontece sempre isso ^^


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> tudo aquilo que está à sombra na encosta e no vale é geada? Boas fotos!



É sim!!!! Agora imagina antes do sol a começar a derreter 
Mesmo por isso meti aquela foto, para mostrar a distribuição e quantidade.

Aliás, se reparares os limites da geada estão quase coincidentes com a incidência solar, vai derretendo logo atrás da incidência solar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC
actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

8,8ºC neste momento.
A partir do próximo fim-de-semana já devemos ir aos 20ºC ou mais....


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Aliás, se reparares os limites da geada estão quase coincidentes com a incidência solar, vai derretendo logo atrás da incidência solar.



Essa foto especialmente é muito didáctica! Não pensei que a geada subisse pelas encostas, imaginava-a confinada ao fundo do vale onde certamente se acumula o ar mais frio, mas pelos vistos o vale pode ficar cheio até ao cimo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Jan 2015 às 02:46)

StormRic disse:


> Essa foto especialmente é muito didáctica! Não pensei que a geada subisse pelas encostas, imaginava-a confinada ao fundo do vale onde certamente se acumula o ar mais frio, mas pelos vistos o vale pode ficar cheio até ao cimo



Eu diria que pela tonalidade do verde das herbáceas até se consegue ter uma melhor noção de por onde a geada tem andado, com zonas menos verdejantes por estarem queimadas do frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2015 às 10:43)

Boas,
Continua por aqui o tempo seco e ameno, até o frio não tem querido nada connosco, já lá vai mais de 1 mês sem chover e parece que assim vai continuar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 12:10)

Serpa já nos 16,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes já nos 18,1ºC
Estamos tramados


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2015 às 13:39)

Hoje sim, está um dia agradável, a convidar um passeio à beira-mar, para matar saudades da praia e nesta altura é a melhor para relaxar, passear sem a enchente de Verão.  Sigo com 18.8ºC, bela temperatura. Como não mandamos no tempo e se mandássemos havia de ser lindo, cada um a puxar a brasa à sua sardinha, há que aproveitar o tempo que nos é proporcionado, porque eu posso gostar muito de chuva, trovoada, neve mas também adoro o sol quentinho de Inverno


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje sim, está um dia agradável, a convidar um passeio à beira-mar, para matar saudades da praia e nesta altura é a melhor para relaxar, passear sem a enchente de Verão.  Sigo com 18.8ºC, bela temperatura. Como não mandamos no tempo e se mandássemos a via de ser lindo, cada um a puxar a brasa à sua sardinha, há que aproveitar o tempo que nos é proporcionado, porque eu posso gostar muito de chuva, trovoada, neve mas também adoro o sol quentinho de Inverno



Com "a via" escrita dessa maneira, a língua portuguesa, acabou de ser assassinada 
Em relação ao tempo temos que nos habituar aos Invernos modernos não é verdade, pois eu também gostava que estivesse mais quente para poder ir dar um mergulho ao mar ou pelo menos á praia, pois este tempo só me dá é vontade de dormir


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 14:01)

19,1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 15:54)

20,4ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2015 às 17:47)

Dia bastante agradável, bem quentinho e com um pôr-do-sol que parecia mesmo verão. 
Mais logo coloco aqui as fotografias. (sim, @StormRic , tirei fotografias hoje! :assobio


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Serpa já nos 16,2ºC
> Sítio das Fontes já nos 18,1ºC
> Estamos tramados



Já começa a "cheirar" a seca fraquinha, apesar dos números ainda não serem relevantes. Para sul do vale do Tejo praticamente nada de precipitação no horizonte dos modelos até ao fim da segunda década, o dia 6 esfumou-se, o dia 15 não dá garantias algumas. Será que só chove em Fevereiro? Três meses secos não é nada inédito.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> Já começa a "cheirar" a seca fraquinha, apesar dos números ainda não serem relevantes. Para sul do vale do Tejo praticamente nada de precipitação no horizonte dos modelos até ao fim da segunda década, o dia 6 esfumou-se, o dia 15 não dá garantias algumas. Será que só chove em Fevereiro? Três meses secos não é nada inédito.


Até ao fim da segunda década? Que modelos é que andas a ver?  É desta que o sul se transforma num deserto!


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

O pôr-do-sol de hoje 



























E à pouco a caminho de casa já se encontrava algum nevoeiro e nas partes mais baixas já estava realmente muito frio.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 21:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Até ao fim da segunda década? Que modelos é que andas a ver?  É desta que o sul se transforma num deserto!



Só consultei o GFS cuja previsão até ao dia 20 (fim da segunda década de janeiro) é de precipitação quase nula, apenas 1 a 2mm e como já as anteriores previsões davam chuva para 6, 7, 8 e agora foi toda retirada no centro e sul, é de esperar que o sul fique seco pelo menos até ao fim deste período abrangido. Com o que choveu no outono não há risco de seca severa ou até moderada, se pensarmos só nos totais, mas a rega pode vir a ser necessária já a curto prazo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 21:57)

vamm disse:


> O pôr-do-sol de hoje



Paisagem de sonho e de paz como só o Alentejo , era isto que eu estava a desejar ver , ver o sol a pôr-se por trás dos montes lá ao longe e a suave neblina a preencher as ondulações da peneplanície e serras baixas.
Lindamente captada toda a atmosfera!
Lua magnífica!


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2015 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Paisagem de sonho e de paz como só o Alentejo , era isto que eu estava a desejar ver , ver o sol a pôr-se por trás dos montes lá ao longe e a suave neblina a preencher as ondulações da peneplanície e serras baixas.
> Lindamente captada toda a atmosfera!
> Lua magnífica!



Obrigada  já inaugurei este tópico em grande então.
Se reparares na 2ª foto, mesmo quase no centro, é possível ver uma chama das chaminés de Sines. Ainda fica a quase 60km e só no verão é que costuma ser possível ver isso.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

vamm disse:


> Obrigada  já inaugurei este tópico em grande então.
> Se reparares na 2ª foto, mesmo quase no centro, é possível ver uma chama das chaminés de Sines. Ainda fica a quase 60km e só no verão é que costuma ser possível ver isso.



Sem dúvida em grande!
Estava mesmo para te perguntar o que era aquela luz no horizonte, pensei que podia ser um reflexo do sol em algo, mas nem me lembrei dessa chama de Sines.


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

A máxima por cá foi até aos primaveris 15,7°C pelas 14h43 e a mínima foi de 3,4°C pelas 7h40.
O outro termómetro que instalei junto a um ribeiro aqui perto marcou novamente -3ºC de mínima pelas 05h39.

Ao amanhecer andei pela cidade a dar uma volta e de manhã o cenário era de geada moderada nos locais mais abrigados, algumas estradas estavam mesmo perigosas para a circulação...

Aqui foto-reportagem mais completa






Ainda destacar um novo record na minha estação com uma pressão Atmosférica de 1038,95hPa no dia 03/01/2015 ás 9h59. O anterior valor máximo absoluto registado tinha sido a 04/01/2013 com um valor de 1038,90hPa. Uma diferença mínima e apreciável apenas nas Davis que apresentam os valores da pressão atmosférica com arredondamento à centésima.

Neste momento 5,8ºC na estação. e -1ºC a 2 metros do solo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Ainda 9,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

amanha sai mais uma previsão mensal no IPMA... não me admiraria se voltasse a não trazer chuva nas probabilidades...

Se não for a bolha barométrica, as próximas 2 semanas não deverão ter qualquer assunto meteorológico.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2015 às 12:10)

Manhã de nevoeiro com 9,9ºC neste momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jan 2015 às 12:37)

Boas,

Primeiro de tudo desejo um bom ano a todos!!

Por aqui hoje amanheceu com muito nevoeiro, chuva muito fraca e frio, e hum_rel na ordem dos 96% / 100% e temperatura na ordem dos 6.5ºC ás 10H... 

Por agora o nevoeiro continua, não com a mesma intensidade, um ou outro chuvisco e a temperatura permanece baixa... Dia típico invernil...


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

Por aqui está céu limpo, algumas nuvens pequenas, mas raras. Está um sol bem quente, como ontem.
Durante a madrugada reparei que havia geada nos carros, inclusive aqui perto, num troço de estrada que nesta altura do ano nunca apanha sol, houve alguns despistes pela manhã por causa do gelo.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

Está um frio de rachar! 
Assim que anoiteceu, já se via o orvalho em cima dos carros.

Quando fui para o meu spot favorito ver o pôr-do-sol, vi estas nuvens com formas de ondas










Às 17h15 já era possível ver muito nevoeiro nas partes baixas e sentir bastante frio!











E foi meio encoberto que ele se foi hoje.


----------



## talingas (5 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

3 sensores e 3 mínimas completamente diferentes... No telhado 8,7ºC Tmin. A 2m do solo e relativamente abrigado, 7,4ºC Tmin. Exactamente ao nível do solo e totalmente abrigado, 3,4ºC Tmin. Actualmente 8,9ºC. E no sensor mais protegido 5,6ºC... Portalegre é isto... O país "inteiro" negativo, e nós a curtir a Primavera...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 21:08)

vamm disse:


> Quando fui para o meu spot favorito ver o pôr-do-sol, vi estas nuvens com formas de ondas



 excelentes fotos!! Que maravilha! 

O cortejo de cirrus-onda é fantástico realmente! Hoje o pôr-do-sol foi aí! Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

StormRic disse:


> excelentes fotos!! Que maravilha!
> 
> O cortejo de cirrus-onda é fantástico realmente! Hoje o pôr-do-sol foi aí! Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


Obrigada 
Já vi no Centro que não tiveste a mesma sorte  apesar do frio, resisti e consegui uns bons registos.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

vamm disse:


> Está um frio de rachar!
> Assim que anoiteceu, já se via o orvalho em cima dos carros.
> 
> Quando fui para o meu spot favorito ver o pôr-do-sol, vi estas nuvens com formas de ondas


Estão todas belíssimas mas esta está mesmo muito bem apanhada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2015 às 23:07)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã foi de nevoeiro e algo cerrado em algumas zonas, coisa rara por aqui. 

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Parece que se está a querer formar nevoeiro
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

Mas o que é isto que ta a aparecer na web??? 
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Já tinha reparado; mas há pouco só tinha aqueles "fios" mais grossos. Podiam ser teias de aranha com orvalho. Agora isto que está a aparecer agora não sei... neblina?


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

Por cá mais um dia de geada considerável, hoje mais generalizada pois o vento foi praticamente inexistente.
A mínima da minha estação foi de 1,3°C às 7h03. Enquanto que no termómetro que tenho a 2m do solo foi de -4ºC pelas 4h49.






A máxima foi de 14,1°C às 15h16.

Neste momento 6,8ºC

Uma fotografia curiosa onde se vê bem o efeito de protecção das árvores.  A metade do carro mais exposta está gelada, a outra debaixo da árvore, ainda em estado líquido.


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas o que é isto que ta a aparecer na web???
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html



Uma teia de aranha e o resto é o efeito das gotículas de água (está nevoeiro certamente) iluminados pelos leds de infravemelho!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

actioman disse:


> Uma teia de aranha e o resto é o efeito das gotículas de água (está nevoeiro certamente) iluminados pelos leds de infravemelho!


sim é o nevoeiro a chegar, mas faz um efeito fantástico


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

É hipnotizante! Já estou há que tempos a olhar para aquilo! Para quem tem imaginação fértil, como eu, de vez em quando aparecem umas coisas engraçadas...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

6,9ºC e é a mínima, a arrefecer mais comparado aos últimos dias com circulação predominante de Leste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

6,7ºC a descida acentuou-se com a chegada do nevoeiro


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2015 às 07:43)

4,1°C com nevoeiro e alguma geada.


----------



## talingas (6 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

Por aqui 4,2°C e o nevoeiro não chegou cá acima... Geada nem vê-la.. O cenário é mais ou menos este... Edit: retiro o que disse quanto à geada... 





(Foto telemóvel...)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2015 às 10:33)

4,6ºC neste momento e neblina


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Só tenho a dizer que nunca vi tanta geada em certos sítios por aqui  Em certos sítios mais abrigados não se via nem um bocado verde dos campos, quem não reparasse quase confundiria com neve, acompanhado de nevoeiro e 0ºC pelas 8h. Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3,4ºC, também com nevoeiro e alguma geada, mas menos.
Infelizmente não tenho fotos.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só tenho a dizer que nunca vi tanta geada em certos sítios por aqui  Em certos sítios mais abrigados não se via nem um bocado verde dos campos, quem não reparasse quase confundiria com neve, acompanhado de nevoeiro e 0ºC pelas 8h. Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3,4ºC, também com nevoeiro e alguma geada, mas menos.
> Infelizmente não tenho fotos.



Estive em Ponte de Sôr de ontem para hoje e lá o cenário foi um bocadinho diferente.
Madrugada fria e manhã até ás 10h30m. Ás 9h30m estavam *+1ºC** com nevoeiro.
Ás 11h15m estavam *+8ºC** e nevoeiro a levantar.
Calculo que a mínima deverá ter estado entre os* 0ºC* e os *+1ºC.*
Mas estranhamente havia pouca geada...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só tenho a dizer que nunca vi tanta geada em certos sítios por aqui  Em certos sítios mais abrigados não se via nem um bocado verde dos campos, quem não reparasse quase confundiria com neve, acompanhado de nevoeiro e 0ºC pelas 8h. Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3,4ºC, também com nevoeiro e alguma geada, mas menos.
> Infelizmente não tenho fotos.


Estive de manhã em Portalegre e de facto havia boa geada, mas menos do que aqui, no passado dia 20 de Dezembro é que a geada foi forte! parecia mesmo que tinha nevado, já há muitos anos como esse dia não acontecia por aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Deixo aqui 2 fotos da geada hoje ( tiradas com o telemovel)


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Eu reparei nisso mais na zona da Variante, não tanto dentro da cidade, mas também havia.

Agora sigo com 5,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

E ainda esta:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Tempo instável quanto à localização da camada de inversão, com algum nevoeiro... 4,6ºC no telhado enquanto ao nível do 2º andar... *3,1ºC.

Edit 22:20: 3,9ºC em descida acentuada no telhado. *


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

5,5ºC começou a subida


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2015 às 23:45)

Boa noite! 

O dia que agora termina teve os seguintes extremos na minha estação:
Temp. Máx.: 7,9°C às 15h47
Temp. Mín.: 0,9°C às 08h40

Amanheceu com uma geada menor que em anteriores noites, mas havia zonas da cidade mais abrigadas onde precisamente devido a uma maior humidade no ar, a geada e o gelo eram maiores que noites anteriores:












O nevoeiro cedo se instalou e com o frio instalado ajudou a manter baixas as temperaturas diurnas.
Aqui uma foto com os dois ingredientes, a geada e o nevoeiro;







Neste momento 3,9ºC, nevoeiro cerrado e bastante húmido, ao ponto de ter já rendido 0,4mm de precipitação acumulada. 






Num outro sensor que tenho a 2m do solo a mínima foi ainda de -2,1ºC alcançada pelas 07h03.


Abraço!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

4,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 00:54)

3,3ºC no telhado e 2,0ºC ao nível do 2º andar. Acho que está a gear, nota se algo no passeio escuro, pelo menos os carros gelo já têm...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com mínima de -0,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 5,6ºC em Carvoeiro.
Alguma geada nas zonas mais abrigadas, tanto em Silves como em Lagoa, com muitos carros cobertos por uma camada de gelo, bem como alguns campos...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 09:40)

Mínima de -2,5 batendo qualquer recorde que tenho desde sempre (2011)! Agora sigo com 0,8.

Edit 10.04: ainda desce com 0,5°C...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 10:25)

Mínima 0,6ºC
Neste momento 3,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 11:57)

3,0°C com nevoeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 12:49)

4,9ºC com nevoeiro


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2015 às 13:00)

Por cá igualmente nevoeiro.
A mínima foi de 1,6°C às 8h07
Neste momento 2,3°C

Imagem de há pouco:


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2015 às 13:12)

Ontem o dia esteve sempre cheio de nuvens, por vezes mais encoberto, mas ao pôr-do-sol quando estava a caminho de Panóias (Ourique) era este o panorama.
(fotografias tiradas com o telemóvel)














De madrugada estava uma noite gelada, encontrava-se tudo orvalhado e estava o céu completamente limpo.
À pouco estava um sol delicioso, agora estamos assim:






Aqui dá para ver as manchas de nevoeiro às 12h:





E às 13h:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 13:13)

4,1ºC em aumento lento, o nevoeiro apesar de não muito denso parece não desaparecer


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 14:43)

Irei bater o recorde da temperatura máxima mais baixa?
5,8ºC neste momento


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

6ºC 
Quando o sol aparece é sempre bom, mas rapidamente se vai.
Está um nevoeiro serrado, acompanhado de uma brisa horrível e já não é possível estar em casa sem um aquecimento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

vamm disse:


> 6ºC
> Quando o sol aparece é sempre bom, mas rapidamente se vai.
> Está um nevoeiro serrado, acompanhado de uma brisa horrível e já não é possível estar em casa sem um aquecimento.


esperemos que o sol não apareça


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2015 às 15:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> esperemos que o sol não apareça


Para as horas que são, nem vale a pena


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

Nota-se bem por onde anda o nevoeiro :


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2015 às 15:40)

A mínima aqui ficou-se nos 1,9ºC. Num sensor mais "especial" ainda foi aos 0,8ºC. O nevoeiro denso não gosta de subir até cá acima, embora já ande perto... Neste momento 7,7ºC, com o Sol a tentar furar o nevoeiro, mas felizmente sem grande êxito.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

Aquele céu limpo que aparece na imagem satélite , será castelo de vide / Portalegre ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

É a Serra de S. Mamede e sim por consequência Castelo de Vide, e uma porção da parte alta da cidade de Portalegre. Mais abaixo e a sul estou com 5,3ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aquele céu limpo que aparece na imagem satélite , será castelo de vide / Portalegre ?


Sempre interessante esta "Ilha de São Mamede".


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Nevoeiro intenso com 4,5ºC. Teima em não descer agora, a mínima já não deverá ser nem perto a de desta noite.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 17:43)

vamm disse:


> Para as horas que são, nem vale a pena



Estás aonde? 

O nevoeiro a rir-se sobre o Alentejo


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

vamm disse:


> De madrugada estava uma noite gelada, encontrava-se tudo orvalhado e estava o céu completamente limpo.
> À pouco estava um sol delicioso, agora estamos assim:



Já percebi, estava completamente confuso, peço desculpa. Estás em Odemira, mas é a 20Km, como eu não via o nevoeiro a chegar mesmo a Odemira, pensei que estavas em Évora. Só depois vi a mensagem com as fotos (boas fotos, mesmo com tlm, a do nevoeiro está bem bonita).


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Boas,
Dia frio e agora muito nevoeiro denso, de manhã os campos estavam bem brancos devido á geada. Deixo aqui algumas fotos:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

4,4ºC 
Máxima 6,4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

4,2ºC


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

@StormRic , tão cedo não me apetece Évora 
Podendo passar dias como o de hoje ao pé da minha lareirinha, quero lá saber de ir àquela terra.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Camada de inversão frágil... Tive 1,8ºC quase "há pouco", e agora 4,2ºC em aumento rápido, provavelmente ainda bato a máxima. Na cidade nem nevoeiro há já, com humidades bem baixas.

edit: Nem nevoeiro há já.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

nevoeiro cerrado
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

Cenário actual:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

E com 5,7ºC bati a *máxima* do dia às 23:57.


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Boa e fresca noite!

Por cá e devido ao nevoeiro tive na minha estação a máxima mais baixa desde 20/03/2010, 3,8ºC. 

Estas foram as temperaturas extremas da estação:

Temp. Máx.: 3,8ºC ás 00h
Temp. Mín.: 1,4°C ás 08h07

O dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro que apenas levantou durante a tarde, mas sem nunca desencapotar e deixar assim entrar o Sol.

Aqui fica o registo gráfico da temperatura:






Neste momento registo 2,3ºC com nevoeiro cerrado.

Uma imagem do dia:


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2015 às 09:58)

Por cá amanheceu novamente com nevoeiro cerrado.
A temperatura actual é de 0,4ºC e a mínima na minha estação foi de -0,3ºC agora à pouco, pelas 09h20! 

O orvalho e o gelo vão rendendo alguma humidade e já tenho 1mm acumulados este mês sendo que 0,4mm são de hoje.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Por aqui hoje o nevoeiro já era   neste momento já céu limpo....


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

Pela terrinha estava 1ºC esta manhã pelas 9h, nevoeiro e uma geada tão branquinha que parecia neve.

Agora é possível ver algum nevoeiro ao longe, uns restos por perto, mas o sol esteve presente para aquecer


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2015 às 17:55)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã de geada e céu geralmente limpo


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

Os extremos de ontem dia 08/01/2015 na minha estação foram os seguintes:

Temp. Máx.: 10,5ºC ás 15h54
Temp. Mín.: -0,3ºC ás 09h20

O dia foi de nevoeiro que levantou por volta das 12h.
Apesar da temperatura ter chegado a ser negativa, o gelo/geada eram praticamente inexistentes devido à humidade relativa estar perto dos 100%.

A mínima da madrugada do presente dia foi na minha estação de 2,7°C ás 08h17. A noite foi ventosa, o que dificultou a formação de geada. Embora nos locais mais abrigados ela tenha aparecido de forma generosa.











Neste momento sol radiante e 4,9ºC.

De destacar os sucessivos records da minha estação nos valores da Pressão Atmosférica mais elevada. Sendo que o actual foi batido à poucos minutos com um valor de 1042hPa (09h01)!!


----------



## MikeCT (9 Jan 2015 às 10:54)

Por aqui, recorde na PA com 1042,74 mb, seguimos com 13,8º e a subir


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2015 às 13:14)

Já nos 17,2ºC
Pressão máxima 1042,9 hPa


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Os máximos de pressão das estações do IPMA na região sul:


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e nada mais a assinalar. 

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC
actual: 11.3ºC

Ainda bem, que está este tempo solarengo, pelo menos, ainda dá algum astral. Enfim, é a vida...


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2015 às 14:59)

A foto foi tirada com o telemóvel. Já tivemos céu limpo e azulinho, mas agora está assim, às escamas 
Do lado oposto era possível ver umas virgas e mais do mesmo.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 15:19)

Hoje o céu está completamente limpo e está a ser um dia bastante agradável, sem vento e muito quentinho. Impecável para um dia de passeio


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

Meteorológicamente falando dia sem interesse por aqui. Gostos e opiniões não se discutem é certo, mas por mim no Inverno dispenso bem dias destes. para isso temos outras estações...
Céu azul e temperaturas de Primavera com uma máxima de 18,2ºC! 
A mínima foi de 4,3ºC ás 8h03. e no sensor a 2m do solo registei -1,1ºC ás 7h56. Havia por isso alguma geada fraca.


Neste momento registo 16,3ºC.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 18:03)

O pôr-do-sol de hoje, com uma coisa que o @StormRic refere sempre, refracção no horizonte (acho que é isso).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

Máxima de 19,1ºC
Ai inverno inverno


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

vamm disse:


> O pôr-do-sol de hoje, com uma coisa que o @StormRic refere sempre, refracção no horizonte (acho que é isso).



Bonitas fotos! Bela paisagem!


----------



## talingas (11 Jan 2015 às 18:48)

Bem pegando ali no que diz o Actioman, isto depende muito dos gostos de cada um, mas eu também não acho piada nenhuma aos dias têm estado aqui por Portalegre. Frio nem vêlo, nada de interessante para reportar... Mínimas que mal descem dos 9°C, e as máximas.. bem devem calcular... Neste momento 13,6°C...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 19:14)

vamm disse:


> O pôr-do-sol de hoje, com uma coisa que o @StormRic refere sempre, refracção no horizonte (acho que é isso).



Excelente sequência! Parecem quadros. Pois exactamente, a concentração de humidade, neblina, na camada de ar mais baixa e o contraste de temperaturas fazem aparecer as mais bizarras miragens deformantes da imagem do sol. Essa hoje parece bem elaborada. Desse local de observação é possível ver o mar numa estreita faixa?


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente sequência! Parecem quadros. Pois exactamente, a concentração de humidade, neblina, na camada de ar mais baixa e o contraste de temperaturas fazem aparecer as mais bizarras miragens deformantes da imagem do sol. Essa hoje parece bem elaborada. Desse local de observação é possível ver o mar numa estreita faixa?


Eu julgo que não, pelo menos nunca consegui distinguir isso, mesmo num dia de céu limpo, mas na direcção onde tiro as fotografias fica S. Luís e aquilo é parte da Serra do Cercal que se estende por ali. Mais ou menos são estas as direcções:
Onde está a *estrela* é onde moro, a *azul *é as serras do horizonte e a *vermelho *é a direcção.


----------



## vamm (12 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Hoje fui bem cedo para Beja e vi um nascer do sol que mais parecia um poente: muito laranjinha e escondido entre as nuvens.
Na zona de Aljustrel - Ervidel - Santa Vitória estava um nevoeiro cerrado que quase não se via nada. A geada que encontrei foi só perto de Aljustrel (nas zonas baixas).

De resto, um dia igual ao de ontem, com algumas nuvens por Beja, mas aqui perto de casa alguns cirrus e pouco mais.
Eram essas nuvens que era possível ver por lá às 14h:


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jan 2015 às 19:45)

Boas,
Dia de céu praticamente limpo, os últimos dias tem sido mais de primavera do que propriamente de inverno. Pessoal acham possível na tarde/ noite de 5ª feira nevar na serra de São Mamede? o ipma fala em cotas de 600/800 metros, o gfs vai mais ou menos com a mesma ideia, adorava, mas estive agora a ver a agencia estatal e prevê cotas a rondarem os 1200m


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2015 às 11:46)

Já nos 16,9ºC


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Hoje vim até Évora, no caminho para cá, esta manhã, encontrei muita geada, mas à hora que era já estava só como orvalho. Este sempre sol e céu limpo, cá na cidade também, só que a partir das 16h começou a ficar nublado.


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2015 às 18:40)

De manhã, em Évora, estava o céu completamente nublado e caía aquela chuvinha fraca. Aos poucos foi abrindo, mas por volta das 14h estavam a aparecer umas nuvens muito carregadas.

Passei por Panóias (Ourique) pelas 16h e a visão era esta









Mais à frente, a caminho de Odemira, em Santa Luzia (Ourique), olhei para o espelho lateral e decidi que não era tarde nem cedo e que tinha de apanhar aquela nuvem (16h20 +/-):





E o pôr-do-sol de hoje foi assim (as fotos estão uma miséria, acho que foi do cansaço ) e deu para ver a mesma nuvem às 17h30:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

vamm disse:


> De manhã, em Évora, estava o céu completamente nublado e caía aquela chuvinha fraca. Aos poucos foi abrindo, mas por volta das 14h estavam a aparecer umas nuvens muito carregadas.
> 
> Passei por Panóias (Ourique) pelas 16h e a visão era esta
> 
> ...



Todas bem bonitas!
Claridade perfeita na primeira sob aqueles mantos de estratocumulus, e aquele cobertor espesso com margem bem definida foi bem apanhado. Estas nuvens têm a particularidade de parecerem ameaçadoramente escuras mas são uma simples camada compacta, especialistas em bloquear bem o sol.
Paz alentejana com ovelhinha e tudo...

Poente com aquele horizonte de sonho e uma nuvem de cara feia, bela composição.
Se achaste que a nitidez e as cores não ficaram como esperavas pode dever-se à humidade, notei o mesmo nas minhas fotos de hoje, algo difusas, é normal mas é o retrato da realidade (não é nenhuma miséria). Tenho experimentado sobre-expôr ligeiramente ao tirar a foto e depois ao editar escurecer de modo a repôr o ambiente pretendido. A medição da luz com o histograma ajuda (se calhar já fazes isso) de modo a cobrir toda a gama de luminosidade que o sensor permite registar.


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

StormRic disse:


> Todas bem bonitas!
> Claridade perfeita na primeira sob aqueles mantos de estratocumulus, e aquele cobertor espesso com margem bem definida foi bem apanhado. Estas nuvens têm a particularidade de parecerem ameaçadoramente escuras mas são uma simples camada compacta, especialistas em bloquear bem o sol.
> Paz alentejana com ovelhinha e tudo...
> 
> ...


Bem tentei que a edição corresse bem, mas acho que tens razão, as condições não foram as melhores. Mesmo usando o raw, foi muito dificil abrir as sombras um bocado, coisa que das outras vezes me correm tão bem.

Essa nuvem era super estranha, porque normalmente fala-se aqui em _wall cloud_ e assim, mas supostamente avança e aquela estava a recuar, por isso vi logo que não era a mesma coisa. Mas lá que ela era interessante, lá isso era 

Ah e reparei que os dias estão bem maiores! Estive uns dias sem fotografar nada e reparei logo num aumento de 10minutos de sol  está a pôr-se por volta das 17h40.


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2015 às 12:50)

Está de chuva! Com muito vento.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2015 às 12:54)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já vai chovendo, e com alguma intensidade até, na zona de Silves.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2015 às 15:18)

Chuva fraca mas vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 53 km/h.


----------



## talingas (15 Jan 2015 às 16:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuva fraca mas vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 53 km/h.


Até que enfim... Alguma "acção" por aqui... Fartinho da Primavera já.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 17:18)

talingas disse:


> Até que enfim... Alguma "acção" por aqui... Fartinho da Primavera já.



A "acção" vai a caminho... boa sorte!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2015 às 17:22)

Finalmente chuva, já tinha saudades dela, vai caindo de forma moderada com rajadas


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Por cá chuviscou ao inicio da manhã e à pouco também ameaçou, mas nada de especial.

À espera dela! 

Registo  neste momento uma temperatura de 12,1ºC e o vento por vezes faz-se notar, mas sem grande destaque para já.

A mínima foi de 5,7°C às 01h22. E a máxima 13,3°C pelas 15h04.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2015 às 18:02)

Chove muito agora, puxada a vento


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

actioman disse:


> À espera dela!



Está a intensificar-se ao entrar no Alentejo. Promete!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Chove de forma fraca
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chove de forma fraca
> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



Não consigo aceder ao meteoalentejo.
Vai chegar aí bastante chuva, está quase...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao meteoalentejo.
> Vai chegar aí bastante chuva, está quase...


Bastante não será mas pronto


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Bastante não será mas pronto



Espera-se mais de 5mm, já é um bom começo, e a perspectiva que os modelos fazem da segunda metade do mês é encorajante, penso que a sombra da seca está afastada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

StormRic disse:


> Espera-se mais de 5mm, já é um bom começo, e a perspectiva que os modelos fazem da segunda metade do mês é encorajante, penso que a sombra da seca está afastada


5mm é uma miséria....


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

E o radar parou... é sempre nestas alturas


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Boas

Vamos ver o que rende esta frente...

Vai chovendo moderado há uns 10min.

Se chegar aos 10mm já dá para regar bem. Acredito que caia um pouco mais pelo menos nesta zona. Depois em princípio Domingo há mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui. Já passou os 5 mm nas Fontes e em Carvoeiro ainda não chegou aos 2 mm. O radar é que dava jeito. ..


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 5mm é uma miséria....





Davidmpb disse:


> E o radar parou... é sempre nestas alturas



A frente não está a perder força, antes pelo contrário.
Só nas últimas horas:













O radar parou nas 18:40 

Frente larga, está mais lento o movimento, isso é bom:


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

Por cá já choveu bem, o vento continua horrível, completamente insuportável.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Rain Alarm (20h)


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Volta a chover forte e feio, com umas rajadas de vento jeitosas.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada e contínua já faz 2 horas. Certamente uma boa rega


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, chove bem e já vai em 14 mm acumulados, nada mau.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

Aqui ficou-se nos 11,8mm no Sítio das Fontes e nos 4,6mm em Carvoeiro.
Rajada máxima de 74km/h em Carvoeiro e 56,3km/h nas Fontes.

Aqui em Silves choveu mais. Tenho 21mm... fruto possivelmente da chuva mais forte que caiu à hora de almoço em Silves, e que em lagoa e nas Fontes se resumiu a umas pingas ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

5,4mm


----------



## MikeCT (15 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

Em Faro (cidade) parou agora de chover e rendeu um acumulado de 15,4mm


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, chove bem e já vai em 14 mm acumulados, nada mau.





ecobcg disse:


> Aqui ficou-se nos 11,8mm no Sítio das Fontes e nos 4,6mm em Carvoeiro.
> Rajada máxima de 74km/h em Carvoeiro e 56,3km/h nas Fontes.
> 
> Aqui em Silves choveu mais. Tenho 21mm... fruto possivelmente da chuva mais forte que caiu à hora de almoço em Silves, e que em lagoa e nas Fontes se resumiu a umas pingas ...



Mais do que aqui pela costa de Oeiras-Cascais que apanhou o embate da frente em cheio!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 5,4mm



acertei... 

Mas mereciam mais, concordo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2015 às 23:43)

apertou ali pelas 21:00... foi quando choveu mais... nada mau.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 08:48)

vai chuva a caminho de Portalegre, como andam as temperaturas por ai?


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 08:49)

Forte aguaceiro!! Esta' a passar aqui e vai a caminho de S. Mamede!!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vidal (16 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Por Lagos, entre sol e nuvens, o tempo anda assim! Ainda agora choveu um belo aguaceiro moderado, durante uns 15 minutos e notou-se uma descida de temperatura considerável. Ronda agora os 9º!
Foto com vista para Monchique!


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2015 às 10:47)

manhã de sol no sotavento... 11ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2015 às 11:21)

Aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2015 às 12:48)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado com umas "bolinhas" de granizo à mistura


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

Por Marvão já esteve a nevar hoje pela manhã com a chegada dos aguaceiros mais intensos. 

Por cá dia de céu parcialmente nublado em regime de aguaceiros. Registo neste momento 9,8ºC com uma precipitação acumulada de 0,4mm.

Aqui no gráfico pode-se ver o momento em que caiu o aguaceiro que trazia algum granizo à mistura, por volta das 11h15, fazendo a temperatura descer até dos 8,7ºC até aos 6,7ºC.






O acumulado de ontem foi de 8,2mm.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 13:56)

Aqui deixo o video que provavelmente já alguns viram, como costume a mercearia de Marvão está sempre pronta para receber e registar a neve...  Por aqui mínima 3,2°C. Acabou agora de cair um pequeno aguaceiro com 6,6°C.
Edit: nem reparei que o actioman já tinha deixado o link do mesmo video, já estou a roubar clientela à mercearia... xD


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 13:58)

david 6 disse:


> vai chuva a caminho de Portalegre, como andam as temperaturas por ai?


Neve sem acumulação em São Mamede. Aqui em baixo 6,6ºC e chuva, mas bem gelada.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 14:27)

Chove agora moderado  com rajadas.  5,7°C em queda..


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

talingas disse:


> Chove agora moderado  com rajadas.  5,7°C em queda..


5,6ºC por aqui depois de ter tido 6,7ºC, em queda com este aguaceiro também, acompanhado de rajadas.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

4,7°C..


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

Pode ser que com estas quedas bruscas de temperatura, alguém que ande por São Mamede tenha algumas surpresas...


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> 5,6ºC por aqui depois de ter tido 6,7ºC, em queda com este aguaceiro também, acompanhado de rajadas.


Pode ser que com estas quedas bruscas de temperatura, alguém que ande por São Mamede tenha algumas surpresas...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

Chove bem já há algum tempo....enquanto há neve só se caírem alguns flocos lá no alto de São Mamede


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

As cotas ainda estão razoavelmente médias, em cada um destes aguaceiros ainda se deve ver neve mesmo uns 200m abaixo das antenas. 5,4ºC.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

A vista da direita na direcção de Beja - Santa Vitória. Toda esta faixa da direita com nuvens negras e nota-se que chove bem para lá.
Não sei se se nota na foto.






Em Santa Vitoria





Chuva forte a caminho de Ervidel. Sol em Aljustrel.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 14:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> As cotas ainda estão razoavelmente médias, em cada um destes aguaceiros ainda se deve ver neve mesmo uns 200m abaixo das antenas. 5,4ºC.


vale apena ir lá?


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> vale apena ir lá?


Depende se não houver mais nada que fazer...  Se por acaso tiver nevado neste episódio de à pouco não deve sequer haver vestígios. É fazer lá uma "espera" a ver no que dá...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 15:02)

Pelo radar vem aí outra ronda. 5,2ºC.
Edit: 5,1ºC a descer mesmo com sol.

Se os aguaceiros não passarem ao lado da serra, uma visitinha nem ia custar muito a quem pode. Poderá haver surpresas.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar vem aí outra ronda. 5,2ºC.
> 
> Se os aguaceiros não passarem ao lado da serra, uma visitinha nem ia custar muito a quem pode. Poderá haver surpresas.


A quem pode...  No meu caso faltam os meios... A vontade essa...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 15:07)

Estou indeciso, hoje até tenho disponibilidade de lá ir, são pouco mais de 7/8 minutos de carro até lá me por  e o radar também pareçe estar bom


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Vá que é para ter-mos um repórter no local!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 15:18)

talingas disse:


> Vá que é para ter-mos um repórter no local!


podes-me tratar por tu, ainda sou novo, senão for também não há problema o meu irmão também anda por lá e pode-me relatar


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 15:19)

eu fosse dai até a correr ia 
pelo radar parece ir mais chuva para esses lados


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 15:22)

Eu também é mesmo por falta de meios, senão já lá estava. Se pudesse até passava lá a tarde.  Já se vê a célula em aproximação a Oeste.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 15:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> podes-me tratar por tu, ainda sou novo, senão for também não há problema o meu irmão também anda por lá e pode-me relatar


Regra geral o pessoal aqui no fórum, pelo menos do Sul, trato todos por "tu". Este "Vá" era mais no sentido de "já devias era lá estar!"


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

Bem segundo pessoal amigo  no Facebook, assim está neste momento a 1000m de altitude, São Mamede. Não sei que temperatura lá fará de momento mas esta foto já vale por muito. 







Edit: Há hora desta foto, sensivelmente 16:00H, o termómetro marcava 1ºC.​


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

Este próximo aguaceiro passou totalmente ao lado, uma das partes dissipou se por completo. E excelente ver a neve nas antenas, expectável


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2015 às 16:47)

Ora nem mais, eu também não posso lá ir à serra, mas tinha a certeza que teria nevado por lá. Superou as expectativas e até acumulou! 
Não há por aí mais umas fotos e vídeos?
Já podemos dizer que nevou no Alenrtejo! 

Por aqui a temperatura actual com a aproximação do pôr do sol vai descendo agora mais rápido e registo uns fresquinhos 8,4ºC que devido ao vento e elevada humidade dão uma bom desconforto térmico. 

Alguns aguaceiros, mas sempre de carácter fraco e muito efémero.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

6,2ºC agora em descida com o pôr do sol. O IPMA dá -1ºC de mínima mas duvido muito, devido às nuvens, e também ao facto de os modelos deles sobrestimarem para baixo as mínimas devido á ausência da EMA.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2015 às 17:36)

Por aqui continua a chuva passageira com pingas grossas, muito vento e frio.


À saída de Panóias (Ourique) - fotos tiradas com o telemóvel






Seguindo em direcção a S. Luzia (Ourique)





Chegada a casa, vista para Sul





Vista para Este (estava muito negro, mas aqui não se nota)


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

talingas disse:


> Bem segundo pessoal amigo  no Facebook, assim está neste momento a 1000m de altitude, São Mamede. Não sei que temperatura lá fará de momento mas esta foto já vale por muito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já vale a pena ir lá para ver esta beldade


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Mais um testemunho de enquanto ainda nevava!  São Mamede, estrada de subida para a "torre".


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

talingas disse:


> Mais um testemunho de enquanto ainda nevava!  São Mamede, estrada de subida para a "torre".


Com isto tudo não fui á serra , não acreditei muito mas afinal ainda nevou, conheço bem este local está para ai a 800/900m portanto lá no alto ainda deve ter nevado mais!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

6ºC


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

Bom dia 

Por cá noite fria e voltou a geada. Registei uma mínima de 1,7ºC às 8h. E no sensor a dois metros do solo -3ºC às 07h51. 







Neste momento alguns bancos de nevoeiro e ainda fresco com uma temp. actual de 6,1ºC


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

Esta manhã a geada era branquinha e os vidros dos carros tinham uma fina camada de gelo.
Neste momento dá para ver um halo à volta do sol.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 15:05)

Bom registo vamm, pena não o teres fotografado por completo. 

Por aqui o nevoeiro deu paço ao céu nublado e o fresquinho mantem-se. 
Temperatura actual 7,5ºC.


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2015 às 16:34)

actioman disse:


> Bom registo vamm, pena não o teres fotografado por completo.
> 
> Por aqui o nevoeiro deu paço ao céu nublado e o fresquinho mantem-se.
> Temperatura actual 7,5ºC.



Também tive pena, mas deixa lá, pouco se notava.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Dia frio aqui pela zona.

Extremos na minha estação:

Temp. Máx.: 8,2°C às 14h42
Temp. Mín.: 1,7°C às 08h

Neste momento 6,6ºC com céu nublado.


----------



## talingas (17 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Por aqui começou agora a chover fraco, com 5,6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

Confirmo a chuva fraca, muito miudinha, com 6,1ºC e 27 km/h, em aumento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Começa a "pingar"
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Começa a "pingar"
> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam



Sabes porque não consigo ver a webcam? Recebo uma mensagem de servidor não encontrado.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 21:57)

Por aqui também chuvisca, já acumulou 0,2mm (já tinha um acumulado de 0,2mm devido ao orvalho).
A temperatura actual é de 6,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2015 às 22:02)

actioman disse:


> A temperatura actual é de 6,4mm.


Bem molhada essa temperatura. 

Por aqui 5,8ºC e a chover com 1mm acumulado. E a luz foi abaixo há pouco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> Sabes porque não consigo ver a webcam? Recebo uma mensagem de servidor não encontrado.


Estanho....


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Por aqui já vai chovendo, de forma fraca ainda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

Por aqui também chuva fraca.. não me parece que se justifique um aviso amarelo quanto mais laranja, a frente não parece ser nada de especial


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem molhada essa temperatura.
> 
> Por aqui 5,8ºC e a chover com 1mm acumulado. E a luz foi abaixo há pouco.





Já vou com 1,4mm e a temperatura nos 6,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

2mm acumulados com 5,4ºC e vento moderado. As cotas ainda devem estar a jeito de estar a nevar mesmo no alto de S. Mamede.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 22:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> 2mm acumulados com 5,4ºC e vento moderado. As cotas ainda devem estar a jeito de estar a nevar mesmo no alto de S. Mamede.



Também acho que sim! Nunca mais tiras a carta pá!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui também chuva fraca.. não me parece que se justifique um aviso amarelo quanto mais laranja, a frente não parece ser nada de especial



Terá que ver com o distrito abarcar uma larga extensão, nomeadamente o litoral: neste momento a frente intensificou-se sobre o litoral






Évora e Portalegre estão só com amarelo porque não incluem o litoral.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Terá que ver com o distrito abarcar uma larga extensão, nomeadamente o litoral: neste momento a frente intensificou-se sobre o litoral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se a frente é só isto vai ser mais um fiasco... este mês sigo com 6,4mm


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Se a frente é só isto vai ser mais um fiasco... este mês sigo com 6,4mm


Calma, esse dia de muita chuva há-de chegar.

Por aqui, chuva de moderada a fraca, muito vento e um frio de rachar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e neste momento vai chovendo fraco.

Máxima: 13.6ºC
mínima: 4.8ºC
actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 23:12)

3mm de precipitação e 6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

Beja sob chuva forte há 20 minutos atrás, frente quente.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:46)

como anda as temperaturas em Portalegre?

no Interior Norte está se a ver neve abaixo dos 800m previstos, assim fiquei curioso na serra são mamede


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Deve estar a nevar bem em S. Mamede a cotas a partir dos 800m sensivelmente, porque tenho 4,8ºC aqui a chover moderadamente.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

E terminei o dia com 5mm acumulados.

Neste momento e novo dia que agora começa já tenho 0,2mm e 5,8ºC de temperatura. O vento também se vai fazendo notar.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2015 às 00:29)

Chuva, vento a subirem de intensidade por aqui...a temperatura também sobe...


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 00:38)

Por aqui muito lentamente é certo, mas tem estado sempre a descer, décima a décima. 
Continua a chuva. Registo agora 2,2mm e 5,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

grande bátega a chegar a Évora.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

StormRic disse:


> grande bátega a chegar a Évora.



E aqui só chega vento e mais vento, com cada rajada pior que a outra e a chuva quase horizontal.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2015 às 02:06)

Vai chovendo mais agora, com o vento com rajada máxima a chegar aos 75,6km/h há uns minutos em Carvoeiro.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 03:24)

Chuva moderada por estas bandas com uma acumulado desde a meia-noite de 10mm e uma temperatura de 5,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 03:27)

Aqui já parou mais a chuva e não deve chover muito mais, 4,7ºC com vento entre os 40 e os 50 km/h.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 04:06)

Já a diminuir registo 12mm de precipitação e 5ºC de temperatura.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2015 às 10:09)

Para início de manhã, o céu completamente nublado, com chuva fraca e sem vento (finalmente!).


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2015 às 10:10)

22,4mm... e continua a chover...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

10,6mm...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Acabou por chover bem depois de me deitar. Já não estava à espera de tanto.
Ficam os registos da madrugada:
*Sitio das Fontes*
Precipitação Acumulada: 20,0mm
Rajada máxima: 57,9km/h

*Carvoeiro*
Precipitação Acumulada: 18,6mm
Rajada máxima: *91,7km/h* (às 04h27)

Aqui em Silves o acumulado está nos 30,0mm neste momento.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Por Fonte de Apra acumulou 72mm.... não sei se será um valor correcto parece-me demasiado! Certo é que o pluviómetro tem estado a marcar valores mais ou menos fidedignos até ao momento. A ver se aparecem outros valores para corroborar.

Aqui por Loulé, na minha rua, há sinais de que choveu bem durante a noite. A "piscina"  nas traseiras no prédio está bem cheia algo que só acontece normalmente com precipitações acima dos 40mm.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

Agora não chove, mas o céu apresenta-se assim há 10 minutos (agora já voltou a escurecer).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algumas abertas e cai um aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Ontem, acabei o dia, com 2 mm e hoje levo 25 mm. Nada mau! Quando alguns diziam que era só AA e AA este mês e que não chovia nada, afinal só falta 3 mm para igualar o acumulado em Janeiro do ano passado. 

Ainda vamos em Janeiro e só falta 44 mm para igualar o acumulado do ano hidrológico passado, ainda falam em seca.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algumas abertas e cai um aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Ontem, acabei o dia, com 2 mm e hoje levo 25 mm. Nada mau! Quando alguns diziam que era só AA e AA este mês e que não chovia nada, afinal só falta 3 mm para igualar o acumulado em Janeiro do ano passado.
> 
> Ainda vamos em Janeiro e só falta 44 mm para igualar o acumulado do ano hidrológico passado, ainda falam em seca.



Os teus valores demonstram bem o quanto temos estado mal estes últimos anos. O ano passado então foi fraquíssimo! Se tivesses 600mm ou mais este ano era o ideal para equilibrar a coisa. Aliás no geral da volta que dei pelo Sotavento no inicio do ano nota-se bem que os recursos hídricos estão muito fraquinhos! A barragem de Odeleite não conta pois ainda mais com a serra despida toda a água da serra vai lá parar.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Tavira a bombar com mais de 31 mm acumulados desde a meia-noite. 

Olhando para os acumulados  dos últimos 10 anos na região não se vislumbra qualquer problema.

Contudo ele existe e penso que se explica da seguinte forma. A região tem tido longos períodos secos seguidos  de eventos mais extremos. Por vezes num dia pode ser feita a média do mês. A precipitação total pode não se ter alterado, mas o padrão da sua distribuição mudou. 

Talvez esta alteração climática seja a causa da morte do sobreiro e da azinheira. Longos períodos secos seguidos de eventos extremos de precipitação causam por um lado stress hídrico e por outro favorecem o crescimento de fungos. 

O que é certo é  que o montado vai desaparecer em vastas áreas do Sul se nada for feito. Em diversos concelhos há uma catástrofe ambiental e ninguém fala disto em Portugal.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 14:58)

ATENÇÃO: Alerta de ocorrencia de trovoada para a zonas centro e sul de Portugal continental.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 16:04)

39,8mm em Vila Real de S.António entre as 6 e as 7h!

Alguém testemunhou isto? Deve ter havido inundações. E pelo radar deverá ter caído a maior parte em menos de 50 minutos.

Castro Marim teve apenas 12mm nessa hora.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

ATENÇÃO: Alerta de ocorrencia de trovoada para a zonas centro e sul de Portugal continental.[/QUOTE]

Não se vai passar nada!! chuva agora apenas 3ºfeira e nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 16:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Fonte de Apra acumulou 72mm.... não sei se será um valor correcto parece-me demasiado! Certo é que o pluviómetro tem estado a marcar valores mais ou menos fidedignos até ao momento. A ver se aparecem outros valores para corroborar.
> 
> Aqui por Loulé, na minha rua, há sinais de que choveu bem durante a noite. A "piscina"  nas traseiras no prédio está bem cheia algo que só acontece normalmente com precipitações acima dos 40mm.



Deve estar correcto, houve realmente células potentes que descarregaram em faixas alinhadas oeste-este, pode-se esperar diferenças importantes em latitude.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 16:16)

miguel disse:


> Não se vai passar nada!! chuva agora apenas 3ºfeira e nada de especial.



Já se passou. O comunicado era válido desde as 6h.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acabou por chover bem depois de me deitar. Já não estava à espera de tanto.
> Ficam os registos da madrugada:
> ...



17,8mm entre as 4 e as 5h em Portimão (aeródromo).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

19,6mm acumulados este mês


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Tarde de aguaceiros
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

frederico disse:


> Tavira a bombar com mais de 31 mm acumulados desde a meia-noite.
> 
> Olhando para os acumulados  dos últimos 10 anos na região não se vislumbra qualquer problema.
> 
> ...



Sim isso também aliado às temperaturas elevadas no Outono. Parece que é a seguir ao Outono aliado às chuvas/temperaturas altas que se se verifica maior mortalidade. O ano passado então foi para esquecer com o Outubro húmido e cálido que se teve, efeitos esses que se maximizaram depois com a elevada temperatura acumulada no solo e o Novembro muito chuvoso.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Isso e a mania que os solos têm de ser lavrados. Os tractores destroem as raízes e é por aí que os  fungos entram. É a mentalidade herdada dos tempos das Campanhas do Trigo, o dogma dos terrenos terem de ser lavrados (uma maravilha para a erosão das serras e para a morte das árvores).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Fonte de Apra acumulou 72mm.... não sei se será um valor correcto parece-me demasiado! Certo é que o pluviómetro tem estado a marcar valores mais ou menos fidedignos até ao momento. A ver se aparecem outros valores para corroborar.
> 
> Aqui por Loulé, na minha rua, há sinais de que choveu bem durante a noite. A "piscina"  nas traseiras no prédio está bem cheia algo que só acontece normalmente com precipitações acima dos 40mm.



72 mm não será um pouco elevado o valor? Só na semana passada é que vi onde ficava Fonte de Apra, na estrada de Loulé para São Brás, ai aquela central quem me dera a arranjar uma dessas para mim. 

A tarde, foi de aguaceiros fortes, por aqui, até às 16h30m e rendeu mais 4 mm, o que fez aumentar o acumulado de hoje para 29 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2015 às 21:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 72 mm não será um pouco elevado o valor? Só na semana passada é que vi onde ficava Fonte de Apra, na estrada de Loulé para São Brás, ai aquela central quem me dera a arranjar uma dessas para mim.
> 
> A tarde, foi de aguaceiros fortes, por aqui, até às 16h30m e rendeu mais 4 mm, o que fez aumentar o acumulado de hoje para 29 mm.



A mim também me pareceu exagerado mas segundo relatos a chuva foi mesmo muito forte durante a madrugada (não sei porque dormia profundamente) e na serra as ribeiras levavam bastante água. Pela ordem dos 40/50mm foi certamente. Não sei se a estação aqui de Loulé ainda está activa...seria interessante saber o acumulado aqui para comparação.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

frederico disse:


> Isso e a mania que os solos têm de ser lavrados. Os tractores destroem as raízes e é por aí que os  fungos entram. É a mentalidade herdada dos tempos das Campanhas do Trigo, o dogma dos terrenos terem de ser lavrados (uma maravilha para a erosão das serras e para a morte das árvores).



Isso é uma situação que nem comento...entristece-me muito ver as pessoas, talvez por desconhecimento a insistir sempre no mesmo modelo de trato do terreno sabendo que só piora. Pior é ver que ninguém das entidades competentes faz nada no sentido de informar as pessoas e acompanhar a recuperação de zonas afectadas. Só servem é para chatear quando se retira um sobreiro seco há anos sem licença. Parece que ninguém está preocupado e depois vêm a público defender a preservação da tão aclamada "árvore nacional". Enfim o deserto avança de facto...


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Muita chuva, da grada, e muito muito vento. Em coisa de 1h ficou assim.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Neste momento chove, não esperava 
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Neste momento já não chove, o céu está completamente limpo, mas o vento já fez algumas coisas fugirem de onde pertenciam, como baldes de lata, vasos, etc.. De vez em quando acalma, mas ouvem-se as rajadas mais altas ou noutro lugar (não é possível perceber), apenas faz lembrar o som da ondulação do mar quando está mais revolto. Aquele ronco de fundo.
Está uma noite, sem dúvida, horrível!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

A chuvada brutal em VRSA teve mesmo consequências. Estranho ninguém mais comentar porque o valor de 39,8mm em 1 hora não é de todo vulgar, em lugar algum.







http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=756114


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 12:23)

O vento por aqui não foi nada de mais, foi o mesmo que ter 1030 hPa... Rajada máxima de 63 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2015 às 12:29)

grande vendaval que vai aqui... vento forte, acho que vamos ter o pessoal da jardinagem a trabalhar a 200%.


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2015 às 13:24)

O vento por aqui continua no activo, embora mais brando do que foi esta madrugada.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> A chuvada brutal em VRSA teve mesmo consequências. Estranho ninguém mais comentar porque o valor de 39,8mm em 1 hora não é de todo vulgar, em lugar algum.
> 
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=756114



Realmente incrível! 

E temos por lá um membro o ]ToRnAdO[


Por cá estes foram os extremos da temperatura na minha estação:

Temp. Máx.: 11,4°C às 14h43
Temp. Mín.: 5,1°C às 03h30.

De destaque o vento que deixou uma rajada de 59,5 km/h - (10h57). E claro o wind chill elevado que fez pouco agradável as saídas à rua!

Agora já menos ventoso e com um céu a ficar cada vez mais encoberto, registo uma temperatura de 8,3ºC! 

Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Temperatura aparente mínima (fórmula do BOM) de -6,4ºC com as rajadas da noite às 6:33. Wind chill mínimo de -1,4ºC às 7:43 e temperatura mínima de 4,3ºC. Rajada máxima de 63,7 km/h, o que causou um desconforto térmico muito mau, às 8:30 era como se estivessem -3ºC na rua.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temperatura aparente mínima (fórmula do BOM) de -6,4ºC com as rajadas da noite às 6:33. Wind chill mínimo de -1,4ºC às 7:43 e temperatura mínima de 4,3ºC. Rajada máxima de 63,7 km/h, o que causou um desconforto térmico muito mau, às 8:30 era como se estivessem -3ºC na rua.


De Fato de manhã estava um gelo com este vento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2015 às 22:14)

Já nos 5,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2015 às 22:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento forte de Norte que deu uma sensação de congelador. 

Máxima: 13.1ºC
mínima: 7.3ºC
actual: 7.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

3,1ºC. Queda abrupta da temperatura com a viragem do vento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

4,7ºC está a ficar interessante


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

2,8ºC com diminuição da humidade, provavelmente prenúncio que as cotas de neve estão a descer um pouco.


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2015 às 07:44)

Por aqui chove com 3,6ºC. Cotas certamente na ordem dos 800m. Em São Mamede e em Marvão é bem provável que possa haver alguma coisa...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2015 às 07:45)

Talvez, por aqui também chove com 3 graus. A haver só se tiver acumulado para eu ver.

Edit: a ter nevado não dá para ver porque esta nevoeiro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2015 às 09:43)

Chuva e 5,4ºC
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

actioman disse:


> Realmente incrível!
> 
> E temos por lá um membro o ]ToRnAdO[
> 
> ...



Boas,

De facto foi uma noite de temporal como á muito não presenciava... chuva e vento forte abateu-se entre as 5:30 até ás 6:30. Acordei com os estores a estremecerem, e pelo barulho que fazia até pensei que viesse algum tornado a caminho. Meteu muito respeito. Penso que estive na presença de downburst. Vento muito forte aliado á chuva que batia nos telhados de forma horizontal, até fazia fumo... foi brutal!!!... como digo, há muito que não via nada assim!!!

Por hoje, dia fresco com chuva fraca...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Principais cumulonimbus maiores a rodearem o Cabo de S.Vicente, apenas algumas células menores produzem aguaceiros fracos sobre terras do sudoeste e barlavento.









Depois da precipitação fraca das tardes de amanhã e 5ªfeira, instala-se o anticiclone por duas semanas, segundo a previsão do GFS. Sueste alentejano, pelo menos, com Janeiro seco.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Manhã de chuva por vezes moderada e com muito frio. Às 8:15 apanhei 3ºC com muita chuva no caminho para Pias. O acumulado no pluviómetro da escola foi de 12,4 mm!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

Ainda houve uma trovoada fraca de manhã perto do sotavento.





8,3mm em VRSA.


----------



## vamm (20 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> Principais cumulonimbus maiores a roderarem o Cabo de S.Vicente, apenas algumas células menores produzem aguaceiros fracos sobre terras do sudoeste e barlavento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha vinda de Évora para casa, perto de Ferreira do Alentejo foi quando pude ver o pôr-do-sol, mas não vi nada, porque haviam imensas torres de nuvens que apanhavam todo o horizonte. Muitas das nuvens tinham mesmo cara de chuva e mal anoiteceu ficou um gelo horrível! Embora todo o dia tenha havido uma brisa gelada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> Principais cumulonimbus maiores a rodearem o Cabo de S.Vicente, apenas algumas células menores produzem aguaceiros fracos sobre terras do sudoeste e barlavento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por Lagos, durante esta tarde apanhei bons aguaceiros fortes e um vendaval fenomenal, com uma sensação térmica bastante baixa.


----------



## Vidal (20 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por Lagos, durante esta tarde apanhei bons aguaceiros fortes e um vendaval fenomenal, com uma sensação térmica bastante baixa.



Pois é... Pouco antes das 18h, choveu um belo aguaceiro e a temperatura desceu a rondar os 7ºC. O vento, esse raramente falha!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2015 às 13:19)

7,7ºC e chuva fraca. Mínima de 1,0ºC. Retenção de frio devido ao céu encoberto. 32 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2015 às 14:30)

Está a cair um aguaceiro que tem alguma coisa flutuante e fina no meio  Provavelmente sleet fraco misturado com a chuva, apesar das cotas já terem subido um pouco. É maioria chuva. 8,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2015 às 23:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e mais um dia frio.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC
actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 22:04)

A precipitação não tem chegado às zonas mais interiores:





Máximas confortáveis só no litoral algarvio e estuários do Tejo e Sado:




Mínimas inversamente proporcionais à interioridade:




Distribuição das rajadas máximas de vento relativamente homogénea:





Isto foi tudo ontem.

Pessoal do Sul, não deixem acabar o dia sem dizer alguma coisa do que se passou hoje (mesmo que nada se tenha passado... )!


----------



## Thomar (24 Jan 2015 às 09:17)

Bom Dia! 
Madrugada bem fresca por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura mínima entre os *+1ºC* e os *+2ºC.*
E uma boa quantidade de geada, sobretudo nos carros e nas ervas secas.


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2015 às 17:14)

StormRic disse:


> A precipitação não tem chegado às zonas mais interiores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho estado ausente 
Mas ontem esteve um dia frio, pelo menos aqui por estas bandas.

Hoje o sol ajudava a aquecer um bocadinho, mas a partir das 16h começou logo a arrefecer. Esteve céu limpo com alguns cirrus (poucos).


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Por aqui também esteve de regresso a geada!
A mínima da minha estação foi de 2,1°C às 07h49 e a máxima de 12,9°C às 16h37.
Nosensor que tenho a dois metros do solo a mínima foi alcançada pelas 07h52 com -1,5ºC

Neste momento 11,7ºC. E um dia de céu limpo com alguma que outra nuvem média meramente decorativas.


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

Por aqui um bom arrefecimento após o Sol se esconder. Registo neste momento 5,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2015 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas, passando a pouco nublado à tarde.

Máxima: 13.7ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Thomar disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Madrugada bem fresca por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura mínima entre os *+1ºC* e os *+2ºC.*
> E uma boa quantidade de geada, sobretudo nos carros e nas ervas secas.



Boas Thomar,

Tens uma estação proxima de *Ponte de Sôr*, na *Tramaga.*
Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITRAMAGA2


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

E de repente, vento forte a muito forte de NE, com 12,2ºC. Rajada máxima de 58 km/h há pouco. Impressionante como passou dos 10-20 para os quase 60 de repente.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2015 às 09:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar,
> 
> Tens uma estação proxima de *Ponte de Sôr*, na *Tramaga.*
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITRAMAGA2



Obrigado jonas_87, desconhecia essa estação. 
O valor que essa estação apresenta de máxima ontem é muito exagerado +19,2ºC, esteve quente mas não tanto, talvez uns +15ºC/16ºC de máxima.
A titulo de curiosidade, ontem ao final do dia fiz a viagem para Cabanas e de carro fui vendo as temperaturas que se registavam, assim:
17h45m +10ºC em Ponte de Sôr
18h05m +7ºC na barragem de Montargil
18h30m +8ºC á entrada do Couço
19h +8,5ºC á entrada de Coruche (fábrica de arroz da Cigala)
19h35m +11ºC em frente ao Forum montijo
20H +7ºC em Cabanas.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Essa estação é uma das famosas Netatmo, fiabilidade quase nula infelizmente, excepto para as mínimas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2015 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e primaveril. 

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 12.8ºC

Em Tavira, a máxima foi de 21.6ºC e em Faro (Aeroporto) foi de 21.0ºC


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Máxima: 19.8ºC



21º no sotavento! E a humidade relativa desceu durante a tarde aos 30%. Já primavera?!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

Máxima de 18,2ºC, e nos próximos dias nada maia vai haver a acrescentar


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 23:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estação é uma das famosas Netatmo, fiabilidade quase nula infelizmente, excepto para as mínimas.



Mesmo nas mínimas... O que acontece é que sem RS são inflacionados os extremos.

Por cá o dia foi de primavera autentica!  Gosto da primavera, mas na época dela! Agora gosto é de frio e precipitação!

Temp. Máx.: 17,4°C pelas 15h06
Temp. Mín.: 4,3°C pelas 03h34  (num sensor a 2m do solo foi de -1,8ºC pelas 03h18.

Neste momento ainda vou apenas com 8,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

*14,7ºC. *Sim, exactamente, é Primavera. Vento forte de NE.


----------



## vamm (26 Jan 2015 às 02:00)

Não sei como é que foi o amanhecer no sul, mas na minha zona parecia neve. Branco mais branco não havia!  Eram 10h e nos pontos sombrios ainda resistia. 
O meu namorado saiu do trabalho às 6h da manhã e andou com um cartão a remover o gelo do carro. Tirou fotografia àquilo e parecia que andava ele a limpar a arca frigorifica.  Uma camada jeitosa!

Mas hoje o dia foi quentinho nas zonas mais abrigadas, noutras o vento que vinha era gelado. Ao anoitecer parecia que a temperatura se mantinha ainda razoável, não foi como ontem que assim que anoiteceu ficou um gelo!


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 03:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Máxima de 18,2ºC, e nos próximos dias nada maia vai haver a acrescentar



Está complicado na verdade, embora no horizonte a partir de 6ª há chuviscos previstos para aí mas a precipitação significativa só chega mesmo ao norte/centro e litoral.
No segundo painel do GFS há um cenário interessante a partir de dia 7 mas não podemos confiar a esta distância.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

*Vendas Novas *

*Extremos de hoje :

Max : 16.8ºC
Min : 3.8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

Esta manhã, em *Monte Costa, Barragem do Arade*.







Autoria: Gonçalo Moutinho


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2015 às 15:39)

Máxima de 18,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã, em *Monte Costa, Barragem do Arade*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mantém um enchimento bastante elevado, a poucos metros da cota máxima. Bom sinal apesar da aparente pluviosidade aquém do esperado para o inverno.


----------



## vamm (27 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Em comparação com o anoitecer de ontem, avizinha-se uma noite bem geladinha 
Ontem ainda parecia estar "quente" ao anoitecer, mas hoje já foi completamente diferente.

Durante o dia foi igual: cirrus e rastos de aviões, mas coisa pouca. De resto, sol quentinho e céu limpo.

(isto de estar doente não dá para fotografias ao pôr-do-sol)


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

vamm disse:


> (isto de estar doente não dá para fotografias ao pôr-do-sol)



 três cobertores e quentinho da lareira.
Os chuviscos do fim da semana vão dar lugar a um Fevereiro a entrar com grandes promessas de chuva maior, começando com entradas de norte  no dia 2 e finalmente uma viragem completa para situação de oeste tempestuosa lá mais para diante. Isto é o que os modelos dizem, tem-se que se dar o devido desconto claro, mas o reinado anticiclónico parece ter os dias contados. Aguardemos


----------



## vamm (28 Jan 2015 às 01:50)

StormRic disse:


> três cobertores e quentinho da lareira.
> Os chuviscos do fim da semana vão dar lugar a um Fevereiro a entrar com grandes promessas de chuva maior, começando com entradas de norte  no dia 2 e finalmente uma viragem completa para situação de oeste tempestuosa lá mais para diante. Isto é o que os modelos dizem, tem-se que se dar o devido desconto claro, mas o reinado anticiclónico parece ter os dias contados. Aguardemos



Podes crer  um cházinho de limão e torradas de vez em quando para aguentar a coisa.
Tenho-me evitado de sair de casa para que dia 8 esteja rija que nem um pêro para poder ir para a Serra! 

Se isso da chuva e mau tempo vier, cheira-me que vai ser como no ano passado: _ai está este tempo horrível e tu vais para a Serra!_ Apanhei melhor tempo na Serra, durante 3 dias, a ver neve cair e tudo, do que apanhei nos dias seguintes em que estive em Aveiro e era só vento e chuva, uma coisa demoníaca! 

Mas se tiveres razão, era mesmo bom que o vizinho AA fosse pregar para outro freguesia 
É inverno, queremos é coisas de inverno e não sol!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Vento forte com um aguaceiro em aproximação. Sem dados concretos já que a estação enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2015 às 17:52)

Chuvisco, nevoeiro e algum vento por aqui


----------



## Vidal (30 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Janeiro termina bem. Lagos,agora mesmo! Mal se vislumbra Monchique ao fundo à direita!
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Estou sem estação mas está vento forte com rajadas que devem rondar os 70's e chuva fraca.


----------



## luky (30 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Uma brisa meio quente anda por aqui sem que temperatura baixe á noite significativamente.
Eh aproveitar escancarar as janelas e deixar entrar o ar. Já passei dos 14 aos 17°C em casa - o que faz uma enorme diferença.
Infelizmente vem ai outra vez o frio. Mas falta apenas um mes para acabar o horror que eh o inverno e temos o carnaval á porta. 8)


----------



## vamm (30 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Chuva miudinha desde ontem de manhã. Por tanto, por aqui está tudo na mesma


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

Chuva fraca/ chuvisco, nevoeiro e vento, assim tem estado este dia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Dia "parvo" com chuvisco


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dia "parvo" com chuvisco


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2015 às 18:26)

Bonita foto Vidal! 

Por aqui e parafraseando o MeteoAlentejo, dia de chuviscos molha-parvos! 

A muito custo, mas lá consegui registar um acumulado de 1mm!! 
Enfim, é o que há! 

A temperatura anda também "morna", sendo que tive uma mínima de 11,9°C às 6h26 e uma máxima de 13,5°C pelas 12h14. Portanto um dia de pouca amplitude térmica.
De destaque, mas pouco, o vento. A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 51,5 km/h - (00h02).

Neste momento, chuvisca debilmente e registo 12,6ºC.

Levo uma precipitação total neste  Janeiro  de 33,4mm.
A média aqui da cidade na normal de 1971 - 2000 é de 63,1mm. Ou seja registo aproximadamente metade do que seria o normal.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dia "parvo" com chuvisco


Dias com chuviscos também odeio, gosto é de chuva a " sério"


----------



## talingas (30 Jan 2015 às 20:23)

Dia de muito nevoeiro, chuvinha fraca durante todo dia acompanhado de vento forte com rajadas. O nevoeiro começou agora a levantar, com o intensificar do vento. Rajada de 68km/h à 10 min... Vento predominante de NW. 5.4mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

Vento com rajadas muito fortes de vez em quando. Parou a chuva.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

actioman disse:


> Levo uma precipitação total neste Janeiro de 33,4mm.
> A média aqui da cidade na normal de 1971 - 2000 é de 63,1mm. Ou seja registo aproximadamente metade do que seria o normal.



A estação do IPMA registava até às 18h de hoje um total acumulado para Janeiro de 39,4mm.
É de notar que nas Normais 1931-1960 a precipitação média de Janeiro foi de 85,8mm; no período 1927-1976 foi 84,7mm.
Para a série de observações de 1927 a 1976, o segundo decil é 30mm e o terceiro decil é 41mm. Ou seja, em apenas 30% dos anos a precipitação é inferior a 41mm. A mediana (valor abaixo do qual estão 50% dos anos) foi 67mm, o que comparando com a média de 84,7mm, para este período de registos, permite concluir serem os anos muito chuvosos que puxam a média para cima. A percentagem de anos com valor abaixo da média está entre 60% a 70%, ou seja, um terço dos anos têm precipitação acumulada em Janeiro superior à média e dois terços têm inferior à média. Por curiosidade, o máximo em Janeiro naquele período 1927-76 foi 476mm!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

StormRic disse:


> Mantém um enchimento bastante elevado, a poucos metros da cota máxima. Bom sinal apesar da aparente pluviosidade aquém do esperado para o inverno.



A barragem do Arade no final de Dezembro, tinha  54.76% de capacidade.  Pode ter subido com a chuva em Janeiro.

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol alternando com nuvens e vendaval forte, aliás ainda está. 

A temperatura actual está nos 12.6ºC.


----------



## vamm (31 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

Não havia vento ou se havia nem se dava por ele. A partir das 18h/19h começou a levantar e de vez em quando vêm rajadas fortes que se fazem ouvir às janelas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem do Arade no final de Dezembro, tinha 54.76% de capacidade.  Pode ter subido com a chuva em Janeiro.



Custa-me a crer que dos 55% de final de Dezembro até agora tenha recebido o suficiente para ficar com o aspecto que tem na foto, apesar de ter havido precipitação que em alguns locais foi muito forte no dia 18.
Como se explica então esta discrepância de observações? O que na imagem se vê que falta para a cota máxima, corresponde a mais de 40% da capacidade da albufeira? Parece-me difícil.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 03:22)

Rajadas muito fortes mesmo agora mas esporádicas.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 04:21)

As rajadas seguramente que já atingiram os 100 km/h ou perto porque isto está um pouco agreste em termos de vento médio e rajada pelo menos aqui nesta zona. Pena não ter estação. Chove fraco mas o vento faz parecer que chove com intensidade, totalmente na horizontal e a uma grande velocidade.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 04:42)

Observações disponíveis às 3h:






às 4h:


----------



## talingas (31 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> As rajadas seguramente que já atingiram os 100 km/h ou perto porque isto está um pouco agreste em termos de vento médio e rajada pelo menos aqui nesta zona. Pena não ter estação. Chove fraco mas o vento faz parecer que chove com intensidade, totalmente na horizontal e a uma grande velocidade.


Aqui a rajada mais forte foi mesmo pelas 3:00H, e foi de 72km/h....


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 12:18)

talingas disse:


> Aqui a rajada mais forte foi mesmo pelas 3:00H, e foi de 72km/h....


Há situações em que a rajada máxima aqui costuma ser mais alta que a tua aí na cidade, foi por isso que disse.  Por acaso até acho estranho às vezes não teres mais que eu nalgumas situações.


----------



## vamm (31 Jan 2015 às 13:22)

Não tem chovido durante a manhã, mas o vento forte e as rajadas assustadoras continuam.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte com algo à mistura devido ao frio em altura, mas a cota ainda deve andar nos 1000. E com ele rajadas fortes.

Edit: Sleet!


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 15:50)




----------



## PedroMAR (31 Jan 2015 às 16:59)

Granizo por Évora.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2015 às 18:40)

Por cá a noite foi de muito vento. Ontem já perto da meia noite tive uma rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h ás 23h49 e esta madrugada foi de vendaval autentico. A maior rajada foi ás 5h48 com uns 80,5 km/h,

Aqui o gráfico da minha estação:







De referir ainda a queda abrupta da temperatura com a rajada de vento dos 80,5 km/h que veio acompanhada de uma aguaceiro forte. E uma outra nova queda de temperatura na ordem dos 5 graus com outro aguaceiro que me pareceu trazer algum granizo pelas 13h45;






Neste momento 6,9ºC com rajadas ainda na ordem dos 40Km/h o que dá uma sensação térmica gira! 

Levo um acumulado total de 5,8mm.
Ainda vem lá algo interessante no radar.

Como estão as coisas em Portalegre!? Aí com precipitação mais intensa ainda podiam ver uns flocos!


----------



## talingas (31 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Começou agora a chuviscar, com 5,2ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

actioman disse:


> Como estão as coisas em Portalegre!? Aí com precipitação mais intensa ainda podiam ver uns flocos!


E vi. Não flocos puramente... "flocos", mas montes de fininhas coisas brancas no meio da chuva, aproximado de graupel!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem do Arade no final de Dezembro, tinha  54.76% de capacidade.



Nesta mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2015.8059/#post-468708
há um quadro que mostra um enchimento de 73,4% em Dezembro, o que já está mais de acordo com o observado na foto recente.
Estado actual: 75,3% no Arade.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2015.8059/#post-474357


----------



## jodecape (2 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Em Pias dia 31-01-2015


----------



## jodecape (2 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

david 6 disse:


>


Em Pias dia 31-01-2015


----------

